# BEST OF FRIENDS L.A. BIKE CLUB 2nd ANNUAL BIKE AND PEDAL CAR SHOW



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)




----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT LATIN LUXURY B.C WILL B THERE!!!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

me to will b in the house:wave:


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)

EstradaDesigns Will Be There


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)

T T T :thumbsup:


----------



## DANNY BOF 2K11 (Aug 4, 2011)

FLYER COMING SOON!! TTT!!


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

dmacraider said:


> :wave:


:loco:


----------



## slimer (Mar 14, 2011)

Try


----------



## slimer (Mar 14, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

slimer said:


> Try





slimer said:


> Ttt





Latin Luxury said:


> :thumbsup:


Thanks Fellas!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> TTT:thumbsup:


Thanks!


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)

FLYER?


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## stock 1963ss (Feb 16, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

stock 1963ss said:


> :thumbsup:


Otro ...:loco:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## lowlifehydraulics (Jun 23, 2005)

Showtime CC will be there!


----------



## DANNY BOF 2K11 (Aug 4, 2011)

TTT!! FLYER IS ALMOST OUT!!


----------



## DANNY BOF 2K11 (Aug 4, 2011)

lowlifehydraulics said:


> Showtime CC will be there!


THANKS!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:h5: TTT!!!!!


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)

Flyer is now up. :thumbsup:


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

save some room for me homie...


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)

Vm0m0 said:


> save some room for me homie...


Danny you know I got your spot saved already. :thumbsup:


----------



## THE~BEST~DJ~EVER (Jun 10, 2008)

AmericanBully4Life said:


>



is there going to be 1st, 2nd 3rd trophies for bikes.....? or are they going to be appreciation trophies like last shows?


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT BEST OF FRIENDS.:rofl: LATINS FINEST BC. IN DA HOUSE


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)

THE~BEST~DJ~EVER said:


> is there going to be 1st, 2nd 3rd trophies for bikes.....? or are they going to be appreciation trophies like last shows?


They are going to be 1st-3rd trophies for all categories.


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)

mr.widow-maker said:


> TTT BEST OF FRIENDS.:rofl: LATINS FINEST BC. IN DA HOUSE


Thanks for the support homies!!!!


----------



## THE~BEST~DJ~EVER (Jun 10, 2008)

Wicked95 said:


> They are going to be 1st-3rd trophies for all categories.


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:what are the categories for bikes???? and pedals?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

GOODTIMES WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT YOU GUYS BROTHERS. 


GT EDITION AND PIRTATE TREASURE WILL BE THERE WITH NEW GOODIES... :yes:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

no prob. see u there


----------



## DANNY BOF 2K11 (Aug 4, 2011)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> GOODTIMES WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT YOU GUYS BROTHERS.
> 
> 
> GT EDITION AND PIRTATE TREASURE WILL BE THERE WITH NEW GOODIES... :yes:


THANKS 4 THE SUPPORT!!


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

Wicked95 said:


> Danny you know I got your spot saved already. :thumbsup:


thanks jesse...:thumbsup:


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

Vm0m0 said:


> thanks jesse...:thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Get down BOF!!


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Get down BOF!!


:h5:


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY (Nov 27, 2008)

TRAFFIC WILL BE THERE


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:h5:TTT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:bowrofl: TTT FOR BEST OF FRIENDS


----------



## DANNY BOF 2K11 (Aug 4, 2011)

67 B-WINE DESTINY said:


> TRAFFIC WILL BE THERE





mr.widow-maker said:


> :bowrofl: TTT FOR BEST OF FRIENDS





Latin Luxury said:


> :h5:TTT!!!!!!!!!!
> View attachment 400998





Mr. Grizzly said:


> :wave:



THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)

TTThttp://www.layitlow.com/forums/atta...6th-annual-car-show-march-18th-2012-argsg.jpg


----------



## THE~BEST~DJ~EVER (Jun 10, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:what are the categories for bikes???? and pedals?


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)

THE~BEST~DJ~EVER said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:what are the categories for bikes???? and pedals?


We have many. What category does your bike or pedal car qualify for????


----------



## THE~BEST~DJ~EVER (Jun 10, 2008)

Wicked95 said:


> We have many. What category does your bike or pedal car qualify for????


I HAVE 16IN 2 WHEELER STREET JUST ASKING FOR CATEGORIES CAUSE SOME SHOWS JUST HAVE 16IN OVERALL...NO OG, STREET, MILD, FULL....AND IS PEDALS CARS ONLY 1ST, 2ND AND 3RD OR DO YOU HAVE HAVE MILD AND FULL?


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)

THE~BEST~DJ~EVER said:


> I HAVE 16IN 2 WHEELER STREET JUST ASKING FOR CATEGORIES CAUSE SOME SHOWS JUST HAVE 16IN OVERALL...NO OG, STREET, MILD, FULL....AND IS PEDALS CARS ONLY 1ST, 2ND AND 3RD OR DO YOU HAVE HAVE MILD AND FULL?


Every categoris from 12"-26" has its sub-categories from 1st-3rd and Pedal car has 3 sub-categories.


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

Wicked95 said:


> Every categoris from 12"-26" has its sub-categories from 1st-3rd and Pedal car has 3 sub-categories.


:h5:


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:wave:TTT


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

Lolophill13 said:


> :wave:TTT


:h5:


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

BTTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:thumbsup:. cant wait.


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

mr.widow-maker said:


> :thumbsup:. cant wait.


:yes:


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Queen (Jun 16, 2010)

LATIN LUXURY B.C will be in the house!!!! TTT for Best of Friends!!! :h5:


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)

TTT


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

Latin Queen said:


> LATIN LUXURY B.C will be in the house!!!! TTT for Best of Friends!!! :h5:


:rimshot:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

NO LOVE FOR THE MODEL CAR BUILDERS HOW ABOUT A MODEL SHOW ALSO :happysad: :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

UNIQUES I.E will try to make it to this one.


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup:TTT!!!!!!


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

bigdogg323 said:


> NO LOVE FOR THE MODEL CAR BUILDERS HOW ABOUT A MODEL SHOW ALSO :happysad: :biggrin: uffin:


IT WOULD MAKE A IT EVEN BETTER!!!!....SEEMS LIKE ITS GONNA ONE OF THE BADEST BIKE SHOW!!


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT!!!!!!!


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:nicoderm:TTT


----------



## slimer (Mar 14, 2011)

Ttt http://i1195.photobucket.com/albums/aa382/mikefranco01/PicsArt_1321755832732.png[video]http://i1195.photobucket.com/albums/aa382/mikefranco01/PicsArt_1321755832732.png[/video]


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:h5:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

TTT


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

will be there for the support


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

*WE NOW HAVE A JUMPER FOR THE KIDS. A DJ, A TACO MAN AND A PHOTOGRAPHER*
*CRUISE INTO THE SUNSET JAN 8 , 2012 . CORONA PARK (930 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA)
12:OOPM MEET UP . 1:00 PM ROLL OUT...*
*CRUISE STARTS AT CORONA PARK AND ENDS AT FAIRMONT PARK . LETS GET 100 CARS OUT( EVERYONE IS INVITED, CLUBS, SOLOS, BIKES, DAILIES) SPREAD THE WORD









ROLL CALL:
Goodtimes 
Latins finest 
Westside
Latin luxury
Uniques
Ontario classics
Legacy 
EMPIRES FINEST
ROYAL FAMILIA
E ST CRUIZERS
GROUPE
SIC WIT IT
TRADITION
ROLLERZ ONLY
GANGS TO GRACE
STYLISTICS
LATIN BOMBAS
LO NUESTRO
ABOUT 16 SOLOS*​


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTT


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

posted on our website, good luck
http://www.oldmemoriescc.com


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:nicoderm: TTT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Cnt wait


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT 4 THE KIDS!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


> Cnt wait


 O YEAH :thumbsup:


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

BUMP :wave:


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

TTT


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

Lolophill13 said:


> :wave:





Latin Luxury said:


> TTT!!!!!!!





Lolophill13 said:


> :nicoderm:TTT





mr.widow-maker said:


> TTT





Latin Luxury said:


> View attachment 409485





mr.widow-maker said:


> :thumbsup:





charlieshowtime said:


> View attachment 410865
> 
> will be there for the support





Mr. Grizzly said:


> TTT





ElProfeJose said:


> *WE NOW HAVE A JUMPER FOR THE KIDS. A DJ, A TACO MAN AND A PHOTOGRAPHER*
> *CRUISE INTO THE SUNSET JAN 8 , 2012 . CORONA PARK (930 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA)
> 12:OOPM MEET UP . 1:00 PM ROLL OUT...*
> *CRUISE STARTS AT CORONA PARK AND ENDS AT FAIRMONT PARK . LETS GET 100 CARS OUT( EVERYONE IS INVITED, CLUBS, SOLOS, BIKES, DAILIES) SPREAD THE WORD
> ...





Lolophill13 said:


> TTT





oldmemoriesLACO said:


> posted on our website, good luck
> http://www.oldmemoriescc.com





Lolophill13 said:


> TTT





Latin Luxury said:


> :nicoderm: TTT!!!!!!!!!!





mr.widow-maker said:


> Cnt wait





Latin Luxury said:


> TTT 4 THE KIDS!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:





Lolophill13 said:


> O YEAH :thumbsup:





Lolophill13 said:


> BUMP :wave:





Mr. Grizzly said:


> TTT


Thanks everyone for the bumps, really appreciate the support. Happy New Years to all of you and yours and have a safe and prosperous one from us Best Of Friends!


----------



## choco74 (Jan 16, 2009)

*memories oc will be there:rimshot::rimshot::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:






*


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup: TTT


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

B U M P


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

*THIS SUNDAY CRUISE INTO THE SUNSET.
12PM MEET UP,, 1 PM ROLLOUT
CORONA PARK 930 E 6TH ST, CORONA,CA*
*THEIR ARE OVER 28 CLUBS ON ROLL CALL*
**THEIR WILL BE A TACO MAN , A DJ , A JUMPER FOR THE LITTLE ONES A PHOT0GRAPHER ,AND A VENDOR SELLING FITTED, HATS AND SNAPBACKS**
BRING THOSE CARS OUT FOR A GOOD TIME ON THE BLVD


----------



## slimer (Mar 14, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

BTTT....


----------



## HOLLYWOOD VAMPS (Nov 7, 2011)

T T T


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

BUMP:wave:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## David Cervantes (Sep 18, 2009)

​GOOD TIMES VENTURA COUNTY WILL BE THERE


----------



## choco74 (Jan 16, 2009)

memories oc will be threre


----------



## slimer (Mar 14, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT!!!!!!!


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

almost here


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## slimer (Mar 14, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Beer Run Bobby (Aug 12, 2009)

TTT 

And check out my new layitlow post! http://www.layitlow.com/forums/12-l...passes-all-comedy-oldies-concerts-2012-a.html


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

:rimshot:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:thumbsup:TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

TTT


----------



## stock 1963ss (Feb 16, 2010)

TO THE TOP COMING UP SOON!


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

Wicked95 said:


> Every categoris from 12"-26" has its sub-categories from 1st-3rd and Pedal car has 3 sub-categories.


:thumbsup:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

almost here


----------



## slimer (Mar 14, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Aubrey2007 (Feb 4, 2012)

ttt


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## DANNY BOF 2K11 (Aug 4, 2011)

TTT!!!!
Almost here!! Hope to see u guys out there!!


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:wave::thumbsup:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

........ Going to Let my baby girl have some fun...........So we will be there


----------



## The Trophy Guy (Oct 17, 2006)

Best of Friends for sure have some bad asssss bikes and pedal cars. Hopefully you guys and girls can go out and support. Good luck David and FRIENDS.


----------



## uniques928 (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

TTT


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)

TTT


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

busting out with a new pedal car


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTT


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

_We will be holding a fundraising Cruise Night this Saturday 2/18/12 for our member *****'s father. He passed away on Wednesday 2/15/12. All donations are welcome, please come out to support. The Cruise Night will be held at Renee's Fish and Soul Food in the city of Fontana from 5pm-9pm

_*Renee's Fish and Soul Food
*
*ADDRESS: **15074 FOOTHILLBLVD SUITE # A, FONTANA CA 92335*

*LOCATED IN BETWEEN CHERRY AVE AND HEMLOCK ON FOOTHILL BLVD*

*TRAVELING FROM LOS ANGELES*


_TAKE 10 FREEWAY EAST_
_TO 15 FREEWAY NORTH_
_EXIT FOOTHILLBLVD GO RIGHT_
_RENEES WILL BE ON YOUR LEFT HAND SIDE_
*TRAVELING FROM SAN BERNARDINO*


_TAKE 10 FREEWAY WEST_
_TO 15 FREEWAY NORTH_
_EXIT FOOTHILL BLVD GO RIGHT_
_RENEES WILL BE ON YOUR LEFT HAND SIDE._
*TRAVELING FROM PASADENA*


TAKE 210 EAST
EXIT CHERRY GO RIGHT
TURN LEFT ON FOOTHILL
RENEES WILL BE ON YOUR LEFT HAND SIDE
*TRAVELING FROM SANBERNARDINO *


TAKE 210 WEST
EXIT CITRUS GO LEFT
MAKE A RIGHT ON FOOTHILL
RENEES WILL BE ON YOUR RIGHT HAND SIDE.


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

getting ready


----------



## DANNY BOF 2K11 (Aug 4, 2011)

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

*TODAY!!!!! ITS GOING DOWN
25 clubs on roll call !!!!*
*lots of good food vendors !!!!
raffle !!!! *


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks for all the support. Hope to see everyone there.


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)

Here are the categories for our bike show:
-12"
street 1st, 2nd, 3rd
mild 1st, 2nd, 3rd
full custom 1st, 2nd, 3rd
-16"
street 1st, 2nd, 3rd
mild 1st, 2nd, 3rd
full custom 1st, 2nd, 3rd
-20"
street 1st, 2nd, 3rd
mild 1st, 2nd, 3rd
full custom 1st, 2nd, 3rd
-20" Trike
mild 1st, 2nd, 3rd
full custom 1st, 2nd, 3rd
-24"
street 1st, 2nd, 3rd
full custom 1st, 2nd, 3rd
-26"
street 1st, 2nd, 3rd
full custom 1st, 2nd, 3rd
-Pedal Car
original 1st, 2nd, 3rd
full custom 1st, 2nd, 3rd
-Special Interest
1st, 2nd, 3rd
-3ft Club Participation Trophie
-4ft Best of Show Bike
-4ft Best of Show Pedal Car


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)

TTT


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

Wicked95 said:


> TTT


LIL TRAFFIC IN THE HOUSE MY GRANDSON WILL BE REPRESENTING


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

UNIQUES B.C. will be there in full force


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## DANNY BOF 2K11 (Aug 4, 2011)

TTT!! THANKS TO ALL THE CLUBS THAT ARE GOING TO COME OUT AND SUPPORT US


----------



## DANNY BOF 2K11 (Aug 4, 2011)

Wicked95 said:


> Here are the categories for our bike show:
> -12"
> street 1st, 2nd, 3rd
> mild 1st, 2nd, 3rd
> ...


GONNA B A GOOD SHOW!!!! TTT!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

ON BEHALF OF THE ENTIRE LATINS FINEST FAMILY I WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU ALL TO THE GRAND OPENING AND FIRST OFFICIAL LATINS FINEST CRUISE NIGHT. GOING DOWN FEBUARY 25TH 2012 AT RICHIES KITCHEN IN MORENO VALLEY. 10% OFF All food 50/50 raffle DJ live entertainment, jumper for the kids. 23750 Alessandro Blvd Moreno Valley ca 92553 heacock and alessandro are the cross streets. starts from 4 till we all go home. Bring the entire family and the rides for a evening of fun.....and of course its $FREE$ no admission or cover charge
FEBUARY 25[SUP]TH 2012








[/SUP]


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

THIS WAS TAPOUT BIKE FIRST SHOW! ! IT WILL BE IN THE HOUSE AGAIN. :thumbsup:


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)

Lolophill13 said:


> THIS WAS TAPOUT BIKE FIRST SHOW! ! IT WILL BE IN THE HOUSE AGAIN. :thumbsup:


Glad you have it back and in show ready status. TTT


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

*To the Top ! ! ! *​


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DANNY BOF 2K11 (Aug 4, 2011)

BUMP TO THE TOP!!
HOPE TO SEE YOU GUYS THERE!!


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Wicked95 said:


> Glad you have it back and in show ready status. TTT


We are too!! My son is ready for this show 
Ttt


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

TTT :yes:


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

dmacraider said:


>


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

WILL B THERE 4 THE KIDS TO THE TOP!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DANNY BOF 2K11 (Aug 4, 2011)

Latin Luxury said:


> View attachment 441490
> WILL B THERE 4 THE KIDS TO THE TOP!!!!!!!!!!


THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT! 
SEE U THERE!

BTTT!!!


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## DANNY BOF 2K11 (Aug 4, 2011)

BTTT


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

Right around the corner....:rimshot:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

*To the Top ! ! ! *
 :thumbsup:​


----------



## slimer (Mar 14, 2011)

Ttt:thumbsup:


----------



## DANNY BOF 2K11 (Aug 4, 2011)

TTT!! ALMOST HERE! THANKS FOR ALL THE SUPPORT!


----------



## slimer (Mar 14, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)

Just got offthe phone with a music video producer and wants to film a music video duringthe bike show.   So everyone make sure youshine up your bikes and plaques and also wear your club colors.:thumbsup:


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:yes: WILL BE THERE!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTT SEE YOU NEXT WEEKEND


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT!!!!!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

the latins finest will be ther we have a family event to go to that day but we will be ou there showing some love and support.......ttt.......for BEST OF FRIENDS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

SIMON!!!!!!!!!


Lolophill13 said:


> TTT SEE YOU NEXT WEEKEND


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TELL THEM HEYYYYYYYYY



lowdude13 said:


> :yes: WILL BE THERE!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

BLACK AND YELLOW BLACK AND YELLOW...............



Wicked95 said:


> Just got offthe phone with a music video producer and wants to film a music video duringthe bike show.  So everyone make sure youshine up your bikes and plaques and also wear your club colors.:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTTT. LATINS FINEST BC IS IN THE HOUSE. SEE U ALL THERE. WATCH OUT FOR THE WIDOW MAKER.DEBUTING ITS NEW AND INPROVED LOOK.


----------



## DANNY BOF 2K11 (Aug 4, 2011)

Wicked95 said:


> Just got offthe phone with a music video producer and wants to film a music video duringthe bike show.   So everyone make sure youshine up your bikes and plaques and also wear your club colors.:thumbsup:


BTTT!!!!!! u guys heard so come out, support, show of them bikes, and most of all have a great time....hope to see u guys out there!!


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

Have these tool sets from our sponsor Gardena Battery.... They will be raffeled of, so come on out this Sunday!


----------



## DANNY BOF 2K11 (Aug 4, 2011)

BTTT!!!!
Just around the corner!! Dnt miss out!!
Thanks again to everyone that has been bumping it up and planning on attending this show.. Hope to see you guys there!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

Good luck on the show TTT!!!!


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

We have some bike parts and accessories being raffeled out also....


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

T~T~T~:wave:


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

T~T~T~:wave:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

TO THE TOP BEST OF FRIENDS BIKE SHOW


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

*See everyone there....








*


----------



## DANNY BOF 2K11 (Aug 4, 2011)

WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE AGAIN FOR ALL THE SUPPORT THAT U GUYS R GIVING US..HOPE TO SEE U GUYS THERE
BTTT!


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTT. WE WILL BE THERE SEE GUYS ON SUNDAY


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

Lolophill13 said:


> TTT. WE WILL BE THERE SEE GUYS ON SUNDAY


See you there!....:thumbsup:


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

THE CHOLO DJ IN THE CASA FOR THIS ONE!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

will b there !!!!!!!!


----------



## DANNY BOF 2K11 (Aug 4, 2011)

BTTT!!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

IT"S GOING DOWN THIS SUNDAY


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)

TTT


----------



## DUKES IE (Jun 12, 2007)

TTT ITS GONNA B A GREAT SHOW:machinegun:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Yes it is. There is a Starbucks, a Jack In The Box, Domino's Pizza, Panda Express and a Mc Donald's all in walking distance. But the food here at Blvd. Burgers is so bomb that you won't need to go anywhere else. I will be coming back from Soledad High School from dj-ing for Impalas Magazine, so I will definitely be tired, but we will still get down homies.


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

Latin luxury b c will b in the house!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

U KOW WERE IN THE HOUSE.BOFBC GET READY!!TTMFT


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

T~T~T~:thumbsup:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Doing final touches to tapout bike for this show. See you sunday


----------



## DANNY BOF 2K11 (Aug 4, 2011)

Once again THANKS to everyone for bumping it to the top and for all the support u guys r giving us, we r handing out some nice trophies  ...see u guys Sunday


----------



## DANNY BOF 2K11 (Aug 4, 2011)

*TTT!!! ONE MORE DAY :run:
HOPE TO SEE U GUYS TOMORROW :h5:
HERES A PICTURE OF THE TROPHIES THAT R GOING TO B GIVEN OUT :thumbsup:




















*


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTT


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

:thumbsup::h5:


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Loading bikes now getting ready for tomorrow. TTT FOR BEST OF FRIENDS BIKE CLUB


----------



## melinayazmin (Nov 10, 2010)

Ganna hit the pillow to roll in early! See everyone there. Lo Nuestro Bike and Pedal car in the house.


----------



## DANNY BOF 2K11 (Aug 4, 2011)

GOING DOWN IN A COUPLE OF HOURS CANT WAIT :run: 
THANKS TO ALL THE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS THAT ARE COMIN OUT AND SUPPORTING US WITH OUR 2ND ANNUAL BIKE SHOW


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Getting ready to out of the IE nd OC .TTT LATINS FINEST BC TTT


----------



## DANNY BOF 2K11 (Aug 4, 2011)

BTTT!!
LET'S DO THIS!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Sitting at my pad, just 3 blocks from Blvd. Burgers waiting to go. I'm pretty tired from driving back all night from the Impalas Magazine show in Soledad. it was a firme show. Over 200 cars, girls, firme people, and of course Brenton Wood. Sounded like his pipes are getting ready to go though.


----------



## StatikImage (Aug 10, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

Couldn't make it! Twisted my ankle while loading the truck and now I can hardly walk! I hope you guys have a great show TTT!!


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

ON R WAY! BEST OF FRIENDS HERE WE COME!!!!:yes: AFTER THAT THE PARTY:thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

REAL NICE SHOW. SORRY WE HAD TO LEAVE WE HAD OUR MEETING TODAY BEST OF FRIENDS TO THE TOP


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

lowdude13 said:


> ON R WAY! BEST OF FRIENDS HERE WE COME!!!!:yes: AFTER THAT THE PARTY:thumbsup:


Apenas???? BETTER LATE THAN NEVER.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Nice Turn out yu guys TTT SEE U ALL SOON


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

From Best Of Friends we would like to thank everyone that showed up to the show and supported us. It was a good turn out and from the most part we saw a lot of smiles.... It was a bit cold in the morning but that changed after the sun came out... Again thanks to all the clubs and solo riders that came out!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Good turn out. I had a good time dj-ing for this one. great dance contest. Boy the mom's from Techniques BC should be proud, I think. Keep those houses clean ladies, and when you're cleaning, think of THE CHOLO DJ.


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Good turn out. I had a good time dj-ing for this one. great dance contest. Boy the mom's from Techniques BC should be proud, I think. Keep those houses clean ladies, and when you're cleaning, think of THE CHOLO DJ.


Had me rolling with this one....:roflmao:You did a real good job Mike, everyone had fun.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Pics


----------



## DANNY BOF 2K11 (Aug 4, 2011)

WELL FIRST OF ALL I WOULD LIKE TO THANK ALL MY MEMBERS FOR PUTTING A GREAT SHOW. ALSO ON BEHAlF OF BEST OF FRIENDS, WE WOULD LIKE TO THANK ALL CLUBS ND SOLO RIDERS THAT CAME OUT ND SUPPORTED US, WE HOPE ALL U GUYS ENJOYED THE SHOW..


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

AmericanBully4Life said:


> Had me rolling with this one....:roflmao:You did a real good job Mike, everyone had fun.


I'm jus sayin. someone should have put that little girl on you tube.


----------



## choco74 (Jan 16, 2009)

memories oc have a lot a fun thank you best of friends


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

djmikethecholodj said:


> I'm jus sayin. someone should have put that little girl on you tube.


I agree..lol


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

Any pics


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Latins finest had a good time ..good show,good food thanks best of friends


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

dreamer1 said:


> Latins finest had a good time ..good show,good food thanks best of friends


YES WE DID !!!!!!!


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

thanks for everything la gente cc had a great time thier was a lot of great bikes & PEDAL CARS ,ttt for best of friends cc& bc:thumbsup:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

good show Old Memories (So LA) Pedal Car Club had a great time
http://www.oldmemoriescc.com <-- for more pics


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Good pics


----------



## DANNY BOF 2K11 (Aug 4, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:thumbsup:*LATINS FINEST HAD A GREAT TIME THANKS , LOOKING FORWARD FOR THE NEXT ONE *


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

dreamer1 said:


> Latins finest had a good time ..good show,good food thanks best of friends[/QUOT *CONGRATULATIONS ON THE TRIKE FIRST PLACE WOW!!! T~T~T~TAPOUT ALSO TOOK FIRST &WIDOW MAKER 2ND.*:thumbsup:


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## Pelon 68 (Mar 12, 2012)

Lo Nuestro Bike & Pedal Car Club had a very good time!! Good turn out! Alot of beautiful bikes & pedal cars! Cant wait for the next one!!


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Good Show.Thanks Enjoyed it...


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

AmericanBully4Life said:


>


Nice Pics.:thumbsup:


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

DPP_0052.JPG (382.7 KB)








DPP_0053.JPG (365.5 KB)








DPP_0054.JPG (382.1 KB)








DPP_0055.JPG (378.7 KB)








DPP_0056.JPG (363.3 KB)








DPP_0057.JPG (349.6 KB)








DPP_0058.JPG (328.5 KB)








DPP_0059.JPG (348.9 KB)








DPP_0060.JPG (324.6 KB)








DPP_0061.JPG (336.9 KB)


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

DPP_0062.JPG (363.8 KB)








DPP_0063.JPG (335.6 KB)








DPP_0064.JPG (309.9 KB)








DPP_0065.JPG (324.0 KB)








DPP_0066.JPG (317.2 KB)








DPP_0067.JPG (319.6 KB)








DPP_0068.JPG (366.9 KB)








DPP_0069.JPG (353.3 KB)








DPP_0070.JPG (296.2 KB)








DPP_0071.JPG (350.2 KB)


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

DPP_0072.JPG (363.7 KB)








DPP_0073.JPG (295.0 KB)








DPP_0074.JPG (340.7 KB)








DPP_0075.JPG (327.4 KB)








DPP_0076.JPG (344.5 KB)








DPP_0077.JPG (352.5 KB)








DPP_0078.JPG (337.8 KB)








DPP_0079.JPG (357.8 KB)








DPP_0080.JPG (340.2 KB)








DPP_0081.JPG (347.2 KB)


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

Will post the rest of the pictures later on this evening... Again thanks for the support!


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

Hey Dave and Best of Friends C.C.. 

We want to say Spenca we did not make it to your event due we had fundraisers Benifit and Carwash this weekend for our member who passed away.


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

Mr. Lo Lo said:


> Hey Dave and Best of Friends C.C..
> 
> We want to say Spenca we did not make it to your event due we had fundraisers Benifit and Carwash this weekend for our member who passed away.


NO WORRIES HOMIE WE UNDER STAND......


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT 4 GOOD SHOW!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

dmacraider said:


> NO WORRIES HOMIE WE UNDER STAND......


Cool. :thumbsup: :biggrin:Thansk for understanding homies. It looks like it was a great turn out.


----------

